# Link Exchange?



## Erin99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a quick post to ask if anyone wants to link websites. Anyone? I'm gonna get a list of author websites from my pals here, so if any of you have sites, post it below and I'll add you to my links page.

Hopefully we can all help each other with it one day. 


If you post up your author name, site link, and - if you have it - a pic that sums up your site (or a photo of you, etc), I'll add it to my page. If you don't have  pic, that's okay. I just think links look nicer when there's an image to entice browsers to click it.


Edit: I've got two authors already on my list - Teresa and Gary.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

http://ejtett.weebly.com/ I linked to you.


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Blimey! That was a quick response, Mouse! I shall add yours next on my list, then. Thank you!!!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Looking at your links has reminded me I need to add Gary to mine!


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, yours is up. 

I shall check the thread later, and if there are any more responses, I'll add them to my links page in order of posting.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Shiny. Ta very much.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 18, 2013)

Um, I don't know how to add links to mine, but I'll try and find out.   Techy rubbish person here.


----------



## The Judge (Jan 18, 2013)

Mouse, you're going to have to change yours.  Whenever I see it I read *eejit*.weebly...  


Anyway, just coming the stern mod for a moment *fetches black cap out of knicker drawer*  

This linkage is for established members only, folks.  Newbies, please do *NOT* add your website here.  If you have to ask whether you're an established member or not, chances are you ain't.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 18, 2013)

Ditto...


Ditto Springs.... not ditto TJ, although naturally I agree. Especially as the black cap strangely had two large holes for the ears, and was very lacy...


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, I am an eejit. I can't change my own name, TJ!  (Well, I can. Legal documents and all that, I suppose. Blame my parents.)


----------



## The Judge (Jan 18, 2013)

*hastily returns the agent provocateur to the drawer...*

Ahem.  

*considers slapping Mouse for doing herself down yet again*

Mouse, drop the "j" and just be an "emtett" -- ooh, that sounds like it ought to be a real word. (Just googled it and found you, so you're doing that already!) 

Can't help springs with her techy problems, but Boneman, it's easy on Moonfruit.  Type the name you want eg Em Tett.  Then highlight it and in the editor box hit "link" which brings up a number of icons.  Hit the first one which is "link to an external URL" and in the box below it put the link name (ie the www thing that you would grab if you were linking to it in a post here).  Then hit "apply".  Alternatively, if you have any of those turquoise things on the site, copy one to your link page, position it over the name and put the URL on that with the editor.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

The Judge said:


> Mouse, drop the "j" and just be an "emtett" -- ooh, that sounds like it ought to be a real word. (Just googled it and found you, so you're doing that already!)



Yeah, that's cos it's my name! I know it's weird but I can't help that. 

I use my initials for the authory stuff. I'm not making up random names, promise!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 18, 2013)

I've moved this thread from the General Writing board as it's not really about writing issues, and moved it to the Technology board, where there may be a cross over with general web technical work.

Btw, my personal writing site is http://www.briangturner.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, yeh, forgot that. I am www.jozebedee.com

Boneman, you posted just in time for me to delete my entry questioning the contents of your knicker draw.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2013)

springs, if you have something on your site that lets you edit the html, you do this code:

<a href="http://www.shinysite.com">Emmy J doesn't have a silly name</a>

This'll appear like this:

Emmy J doesn't have a silly name


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in. 

Got a lot of you added already, but there are a couple I really should have added by now and still haven't got around to. 

The old website has been well and truly neglected the last couple of months...

www.talesoftheperpetualman.weebly.com/


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, I'd intended to invite only _writer_ friends, which is why I'd put this thread in GWD. 

I'd better make it clear that the exchange isn't open to non-writer sites, since I'm trying to build a little ring of author sites.


So, I've updated my page and a lot of you are on it. Any who don't know how to add links can be happy in the knowledge that I've added you anyway, so you've got time to figure it out.  You're in order of who posted in this thread, even if you posted to say you don't know how to add links but would have liked to do so.

Let me know if there's anything wrong with your links, or if I've added you and you didn't want it. Thanks, everybody!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 18, 2013)

I've added everyone.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jan 18, 2013)

Unfathomablewritings.blogspot.com - My site, but even though it is also my author site, it probably doesn't count because I spend a lot of time reviewing other things, rather than talking about my writing. Although I do blog about my writing from time to time as well.

But I'll add links to all your pages on on my site - I'll have to add a widget on the main page for it.


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, Brian. 

Warren, it's still a writing site, too - you just like reviewing as well. I've added you.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, Leisha.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 18, 2013)

www.garycompton.co.uk and www.thefourthreich.co.uk 

I will add you all but it'll be next week

Just a reminder to my mates, if you want a website hosted for nothing for the rest of time then I'm your man.

I already host several Chrons members inc Leisha. The only catch is one day, like Don Corleone, I will require payment in some form or another. 

An offer you can't refuse.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary... Hmmm, I seem to be short a horse head at the moment....

I started adding links, and indeed updated the website with them, but then realised that the whole thing has not been touched in such a long time it need dusting and the cobwebs removed as well.

I will add the other three, honest....


----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2013)

The Judge;1676941Can't help springs with her techy problems said:
			
		

> Thanks, J! Tomorrow is snow-bound, apparently, and I'll have time to do loads of technology - might even update my blog!!
> 
> Mouse, I like eejit - it sounds affectionate


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jan 21, 2013)

All updated now, but the exercise has made me realise that the website needs to be quite comprehensively updated...


----------

